# im having a hard day, i keep replaying everything in my head.



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Now that i know he has a girlfriend and was probably with her even when we were together. Everything is adding up, all the lies. He wasnt paying me child support for a while (does now a little and i go to court for it tomorrow) and he has spent money on her, hotels to see her, etc. That really makes me mad. And now he is ignoring me.

Now i realize that he was lying about her because he didnt want me to know about her til after i filed for child support. He leading me on to avoid paying the full amount. 

its all just running through my head. Im starting to snap at my kids because i never get a break, i need time to myself some to take everything in. I want to go out with friends soon just to stop thinking about everything, but i feel trapped at the house with the kids. (we do go to the park and stuff, but i want some adult time to talk to my friends about how i feel and what im going through and to get out of the house and the park, lol!!)


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mom, is there a friend/neighbor/school-parent who might be willing to swap child care. They take the kids one night, you another. That might give you some grownup time without the cost of a sitter. I think you are correct, that the GF has been there for a while. He probably thinks there's no reason to hide now. I'm sorry, it really stings. Good luck with the child support hearing, and way to be a good parent!


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

Here's hoping you get some me time soon. My grandmother always told me that 'what you do in the dark will come out in the light'. Whether good or bad it comes out. I believe that what goes around comes around. If you treat someone bad it will come back to you at some point...just like when you treat someone good it comes back to you.


----------

